# Determined to beat the catch 22 of NZI



## Muddy Lass

Hello there,

I'm looking for any advice/pointers in securing a job whilst outside of NZ. I'm just starting after having packed up my UK life and chasing the dream of returning permanently to NZ, in a sector that I have qualifications and experience in (environmental conservation). 

However, that old chestnut of not being able to secure a job without a visa, or a visa without a job keeps cropping up.

I have just signed up with a NZ based Immigration Advisory service and have started approaching employers. Recruitment agencies won't touch me without a visa/residency in place already. 

Has anyone any experience of successfully securing skilled employment whilst outside of NZ? Any positive pointers would be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks!

Heidi


----------



## anski

Muddy Lass said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm looking for any advice/pointers in securing a job whilst outside of NZ. I'm just starting after having packed up my UK life and chasing the dream of returning permanently to NZ, in a sector that I have qualifications and experience in (environmental conservation).
> 
> However, that old chestnut of not being able to secure a job without a visa, or a visa without a job keeps cropping up.
> 
> I have just signed up with a NZ based Immigration Advisory service and have started approaching employers. Recruitment agencies won't touch me without a visa/residency in place already.
> 
> Has anyone any experience of successfully securing skilled employment whilst outside of NZ? Any positive pointers would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Heidi


Hi Heidi,

I have just posted a reply to your other post.

If you do a search you will find others have made the move with job offers particularly if you have a special skill.

Anski


----------



## 80cmills

Hi 

Just keep trying, we are moving to nz in July after managing to get a job offer whilst still in the uk. 

We registered with a nz employment agency who worked the same way as in the uk. It has taken a while as we started looking for work in august 2010. 

We found that applying for jobs online didn't work as they wanted you to have visas. All ours has been completed the old fashioned way - by telephone 

My husband was lucky enough to be on the skilled shortage list.


----------



## Muddy Lass

*It is possible*

It's good to hear that it's possible. Telephone/skype chats and networking seem to be the way forward.

Many thanks and good luck with your move in July!

Heidi




80cmills said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep trying, we are moving to nz in July after managing to get a job offer whilst still in the uk.
> 
> We registered with a nz employment agency who worked the same way as in the uk. It has taken a while as we started looking for work in august 2010.
> 
> We found that applying for jobs online didn't work as they wanted you to have visas. All ours has been completed the old fashioned way - by telephone
> 
> My husband was lucky enough to be on the skilled shortage list.


----------



## 80cmills

You are correct my husband had his first interview over the phone and his second was via web cam


----------



## Darla.R

It has been done this way for years, that's how we got jobs in New Zealand.

Agencies are best avoided and often add an unnecessary layer of complication (and expense) to the whole process. Just go direct to the companies you're interested in.


----------



## sandy16

80cmills said:


> Hi
> 
> Just keep trying, we are moving to nz in July after managing to get a job offer whilst still in the uk.
> 
> We registered with a nz employment agency who worked the same way as in the uk. It has taken a while as we started looking for work in august 2010.
> 
> We found that applying for jobs online didn't work as they wanted you to have visas. All ours has been completed the old fashioned way - by telephone
> 
> My husband was lucky enough to be on the skilled shortage list.


Hi
Did you have your visa in place before you got a job offer or did you need job offer first.

Did it take you long to get this job and can I ask what skill has your husband got.

Were in the position now of just sold house and need job offer to get visa and dont know whether to start job search or wait till house is complete, (cash buyers no mortgage involved), my husband is a Carpenter which at present is not on shortage list.

Regards
Anita


----------



## Stephyj

Hi, 

Can I ask what agency as the ones my husband had looked at have said you have to have the visa first and his skill is on the long term list?

Thanks and good luck
Steph


----------



## 80cmills

sandy16 said:


> Hi
> Did you have your visa in place before you got a job offer or did you need job offer first.
> 
> Did it take you long to get this job and can I ask what skill has your husband got.
> 
> Were in the position now of just sold house and need job offer to get visa and dont know whether to start job search or wait till house is complete, (cash buyers no mortgage involved), my husband is a Carpenter which at present is not on shortage list.
> 
> Regards
> Anita


Hi sorry for the delay in replying,life us crazy getting ready for the move. 

Firstly my husband is a Highways engineer. We didn't have our visas sorted before getting the job but we are being employed by a company on the approved immigration employers list. This means visas are normally just a formality after getting a job offer.

We did however already have a visa application in for full residency prior to getting the job. As my husband had 140 points on his EOI application. then you get another 50 points for an employment contract and the process is speeded up. 

The new employer liked this as they said it showed we were certain we wanted to come and had started the ball rolling. 

It took a while as we started looking in september 2010. but saying that we did have other offers which we declined so really we could have been over by around January 2011.

How many points on an EOI do you have? 

Being on the skilled shortage list really helps your points.


----------



## 80cmills

Stephyj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask what agency as the ones my husband had looked at have said you have to have the visa first and his skill is on the long term list?
> 
> Thanks and good luck
> Steph


Hi steph

What trade\skills does your husband have? The agency we used only deals with engineering. Will check there name with hubby when he is home. 

They are an international agent, my husband used them in the uk and they then contacted nz for us.


----------



## Stephyj

Hi, 

He is a procurement professional which is on the long term skills shortage list, we have been told by a migration expert that we should get visas all sorted in approx one year but we just checking other options too, 

Any advice is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## 80cmills

Stephyj said:


> Hi,
> 
> He is a procurement professional which is on the long term skills shortage list, we have been told by a migration expert that we should get visas all sorted in approx one year but we just checking other options too,
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Have you looked into how many points you would have. 1 year sounds a long time. If you have over 150 points full residency should be sorted within 3 months. Medicals and police checks dependant


----------



## Stephyj

Yeah we get 120 and the agent said that it would take a year, costs a lot for them to do it though and it could be money we take with us, we want to get going as soon as possible which is why we looking into other options, my husband works for Oxford university so it would be public sector jobs he's looking at, just now need to find an agent or better still a job direct,


----------



## Stephyj

Also we already have full police checks as I work with kids so need to look into if they can be used,any ideas?!?!


----------



## Stephyj

My mistake it's 140!


----------



## 80cmills

Stephyj said:


> Also we already have full police checks as I work with kids so need to look into if they can be used,any ideas?!?!


Your police checks need to be dated no less than 3 months prior to you putting in your application.


----------



## 80cmills

Stephyj said:


> My mistake it's 140!


140 points is high, so a very good chance of getting selected out of the fortnightly pool. 

Agents costs lots of money. We have done it without an agent. Nz immigration have been brilliant at answering any questions we had. So it's not been as hard as you would think. 

Keep me posted on how you are getting on


----------



## Stephyj

When contacting NZ immigration did you do it via e-mail with questions or did you phone? 

Thanks for info I hope your move goes well am now determined to get us there sooner! 
Good luck.


----------



## 80cmills

Stephyj said:


> When contacting NZ immigration did you do it via e-mail with questions or did you phone?
> 
> Thanks for info I hope your move goes well am now determined to get us there sooner!
> Good luck.


After completing our EOI and being accepted we were than given a contact in England that we could email and telephone. They have been brill


----------



## sandy16

80cmills said:


> Hi sorry for the delay in replying,life us crazy getting ready for the move.
> 
> Firstly my husband is a Highways engineer. We didn't have our visas sorted before getting the job but we are being employed by a company on the approved immigration employers list. This means visas are normally just a formality after getting a job offer.
> 
> We did however already have a visa application in for full residency prior to getting the job. As my husband had 140 points on his EOI application. then you get another 50 points for an employment contract and the process is speeded up.
> 
> The new employer liked this as they said it showed we were certain we wanted to come and had started the ball rolling.
> 
> It took a while as we started looking in september 2010. but saying that we did have other offers which we declined so really we could have been over by around January 2011.
> 
> How many points on an EOI do you have?
> 
> Being on the skilled shortage list really helps your points.



Hi My husband has 110 points but know has a job offer (Carpenter) job is in Christchurch and our EOI is hopefully going to be put in for the 1st June.


----------



## anski

sandy16 said:


> Hi My husband has 110 points but know has a job offer (Carpenter) job is in Christchurch and our EOI is hopefully going to be put in for the 1st June.



That's great news :clap2: :clap2:

Good Luck & fingers crossed you'll soon be in New Zealand.

Anski


----------



## 80cmills

sandy16 said:


> Hi My husband has 110 points but know has a job offer (Carpenter) job is in Christchurch and our EOI is hopefully going to be put in for the 1st June.


Oh that's brill news, hope everything goes well, plus a job offer gives you another 50 points.


----------

